

Why Facebook Has Entrusted Its Future to the CEO of PayPal - jmj4
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/on-david-marcus-and-facebook/

======
zeruch
It will be interesting if PayPal holds FB hostage the way FB holds others.

Swings and roundabouts....

